# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Making a canopy: glass or plexiglass?



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I'd like a glass canopy for my 10g, but the Perfecto brand didn't fit mine so I considered making one by having plexiglass or glass cut to fit my tank.

Has anyone done this? Does Plexiglass cut down on light passage more than glass would?

Has anyone had glass cut? Is this a more expensive option?

I'd also like to relocate my HOB filter to the side of the tank instead of the back so a custom-made canopy would hopefully accomodate this and the old hood light too.

Any ideas or advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ssuggaddaddy (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi there, I made my canopy out of plexiglass and some wood and pipe foam. It worked out great for my floating plants... so I guess the light still gets through,I have a bunch of Echinodoris, and cryptocorynes that I recently put in the tank so I guess that will be the real test. I think as long as you have the adequate wattage the light should still pass through the plexi.
Be careful when cutting plexi for it breaks easily.... broke the corner where the filters pop in on my canopy


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i run a 96 watt light over my 30 gallon, and it melted the plexy glass. so if your glass begins to warp, just use a couple pieces of wood to prop it up 1/2 inch off the glass.

i use douple pane glass now, and it works fine, but i am constantly cutting myself on it's sharp edges


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You can have glass cut to spec at any glass shop in town. You should also ask the to dull the edges so you don't cut yourself.

You need to lift the light off the top regardles of whether you have plexi or glass. Heat will make the plexi warp, but hot glass shatters when splashed on. I've had both happen to me.

Russell, 
I'd recommend taking the top to a shop and having them dull the edges. You could try running a sharpening stone down the edge.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i know i can get it smoothed out, but i guess it's just lazyness, i'm more careful when i handle it now. tho, one time i did stub my toe on the glass when i was doing a water change, it took a nice chunk of skin off.









but ya, i got mine cut at a hardware store and the total was like 5 bucks.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks all for responses. I didn't realize that allowing the light to sit on the glass or plexiglass would cause problems. I'll need to rethink how to deal with the light. It's a 15W standard hood light. I wonder if it gets hot enough to cause problems...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

with it only being 15 watts, you may not have any problems, but you would always buy a wooden stick or somthing to rest it on. i can show you a pic of what i do if you need. 

i basically run a piece of metal horizontally from front to back on top of the tank with glass top. this allows 1/4 inch between the glass and the hood.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I see what you're saying now. That should be pretty easy to separate the two;I have plenty of wood scraps to choose from. I think I'll go wth glass since it seems to have better clarity. I'll be sure to have those edges ground! Thanks for the input Russell!


----------



## Nillo (Jun 11, 2005)

Technically plex has better clarity than glass. Of course that all goes out the window when you scratch it, and you will scratch it. Plex is problamatic as a cover, because it will bow regardless of whether there is a light on it or not. The plex absorbs water (up to 20% by weight I believe) and that is what causes plex to bend most of the time. If you use anything less than 1/2" you are going to have to brace it in order to keep it rigid. Glass on the other hand is much easier to deal with as covers.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I put in my order for the glass. He's gonna use 1/4" glass and I just gave him dimensions that would allow plenty of extra room for it to sit _over_the tank and not on that tiny lip just inside the aquarium---too tight. This way I hopefully won't have it falling in like the Perfecto one did







. He's also going to grind the edges(thanks JERP).

The guy said that 1/4" should be strong enough. I hope so; also said laminated glass was too costly







. I thought I'd run two little wood strips down either side between the glass and the lights since I might go ahead and add another 10 gallon light strip (18" strip, 15" tube). I think two strips should just fit and give more even light distribution.

Does this sound ok to those of you who have these types of canopies? Russell?

Thanks!!


----------

